# UberX is my 2015 Ford Fiesta too small?



## TempestMarsh (Jan 17, 2016)

Admittedly, to allow leg room for the back I'm on top of the steering wheel a bit.
It gets to be a little bit packed the few times I've had four people in the car.
I offer the front seat and adjust seats where necessary, guess one of the few that continues to open doors for riders.
I wear a polo and nice jeans / black shoes .. sometimes dress up with khakis and a nicer shirt.
Just trying to give a good experience.
Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

From my experience, having 4 grown men inside a fiesta seems to put a stress on the vehicle. It was obvious in the way the transmission started shifting


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

TempestMarsh said:


> Just trying to give a good experience.


To whom? Are you earning a healthy profit? Is that a good experience for you? Then it's all good.

If Uber says a Fiesta is good enough, so should you. If they want a roomier car they can use XL or higher tier offerings.

To me, an econobox is exactly what UberX should be. Also why are you dressing up for UberX? Nobody cares if you're wearing a 3 piece suit.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

TempestMarsh said:


> Admittedly, to allow leg room for the back I'm on top of the steering wheel a bit.
> It gets to be a little bit packed the few times I've had four people in the car.
> I offer the front seat and adjust seats where necessary, guess one of the few that continues to open doors for riders.
> I wear a polo and nice jeans / black shoes .. sometimes dress up with khakis and a nicer shirt.
> ...


Have you seen some of the people who will get into your car, i have had 290 and up, man do i worry about my shocks and i have a ford focus.


----------

